# New cpvc



## islandplumber (Mar 2, 2014)

Just wondering if anyone has much experience with the new style of cpvc called aquarise. I've noticed latley that my supply house is selling more and more of this stuff. Haven't used it yet myself.

What are your thoughts? Concerns? And what applications would best suit this product?


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

My concern is that you're not a real plumber. That may be your job but anybody using CPVC shouldn't be allowed to call themself a plumber.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

plumberkc said:


> My concern is that you're not a real plumber. That may be your job but anybody using CPVC shouldn't be allowed to call themself a plumber.


That is the case your area and mine. But CPVC is a staple in other places. Even big commercial stuff. Florida for instance, has a lot of CPVC ran by real plumbers.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

I won't touch CPVC unless I'm ripping it out. I haven't seen aquarise at any of my supply houses.


----------



## Johnny Canuck (Feb 24, 2015)

I've used it on commercial sites. It's how the job was spec'd. It was good to work with but I've heard lots of complaints from others.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Johns_TPS said:


> I've used it on commercial sites. It's how the job was spec'd. It was good to work with but I've heard lots of complaints from others.


Was it as "snappy" as CPVC? I've used pressure PVC before because I had too, which isn't much better than CPVC IMHO.


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

plbgbiz said:


> That is the case your area and mine. But CPVC is a staple in other places. Even big commercial stuff. Florida for instance, has a lot of CPVC ran by real plumbers.


 Yeah I realized that after I posted, just a shame it's like that. I hate the CPVC to copper transitions, they always leak years after the install. Not good for service either, who has the time for the glue to dry?


----------



## Workhorseplmg (Apr 10, 2013)

Cpvc tends to become brittle in this area, I'm guessing it's all the chlorine in the water. Cpvc to copper or pex are the only places I use sharkbites. It is unfortunate that cpvc is so prolific with as crappy as it is, but it does make for good winter time service work.


----------



## islandplumber (Mar 2, 2014)

plumberkc said:


> My concern is that you're not a real plumber. That may be your job but anybody using CPVC shouldn't be allowed to call themself a plumber.


My concern is that you cannot read. As I stated i have no experience with aquarise, the only experience I have with cpvc is making repairs to existing piping.

I know of the problems with cpvc and was curious as to whether aquarise is an improvement or not.

Like I stated, I see a lot of it leaving the supply house which means I will be making repairs to it in the near future.


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

islandplumber said:


> My concern is that you cannot read. As I stated i have no experience with aquarise, the only experience I have with cpvc is making repairs to existing piping. I know of the problems with cpvc and was curious as to whether aquarise is an improvement or not. Like I stated, I see a lot of it leaving the supply house which means I will be making repairs to it in the near future.


I read just fine, CPVC is a product that I have no interest in ever installing are learning more about. New versions are probably just adding to the dumbing down of our trade.


----------



## Johnny Canuck (Feb 24, 2015)

OpenSights said:


> Was it as "snappy" as CPVC? I've used pressure PVC before because I had too, which isn't much better than CPVC IMHO.


What do you mean by snappy? I never had any problems with it. We used a ton of it from 1/2" - 2-1/2"


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Johns_TPS said:


> What do you mean by snappy? I never had any problems with it. We used a ton of it from 1/2" - 2-1/2"


Kind of brittle I guess would be a better term? I've snapped a 1/2" line just turning a gate valve. Since then I take no chances and back them up.


----------



## Johnny Canuck (Feb 24, 2015)

OpenSights said:


> Kind of brittle I guess would be a better term? I've snapped a 1/2" line just turning a gate valve. Since then I take no chances and back them up.


I never had that problem. I read up on it and it sounds like its a huge improvement over cpvc. Any valves we used were aquarise ball valves or transition to copper pipe for stub outs and used regular ball valves.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Good to know. Any kind of an improvement is great! I wonder how it holds up to freezing temps.


----------



## gardenparty (Jan 29, 2015)

We use the orange blaze CPVC for all our sprinkler lines in our camps and our double decker camps have the hot and cold water mains in CPVC. We have used aquarise in our mechanical rooms with very little problems and one of my good friends runs all his plumbing with the fusion welded aquatherm, mostly small scale commercial and custom homes. The key is really beveling your cuts properly and using the correct glue and primer. Does it have the same appeal as copper, probably not but it definitely has a place in plumbing and in my opinion takes just as much skill as running copper.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

OpenSights said:


> Good to know. Any kind of an improvement is great! I wonder how it holds up to freezing temps.



As good as copper does


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

CPVC is garbage no matter what name or color you make it...


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Redwood said:


> CPVC is garbage no matter what name or color you make it...


Even this new stuff? On a side note, I prefer copper over pex, but pex does hold up best for freezing. I need to re pipe my house and have been going back and forth between pex and copper. I have what's referred to as a Michigan basement and the rest crawl. My plan is copper in the basement and pex in the crawl. The winter before last my kitchen sink lines froze a number of times... soft copper is all that saved me from a burst. I ended up putting in ball valves with drain downs, but it's a PITA to have to turn water back on to wash the dishes every day. House was built in 1900 and needs a bunch of work. Step by step.


----------



## tim666 (Mar 11, 2014)

plumberkc said:


> I read just fine, CPVC is a product that I have no interest in ever installing are learning more about. New versions are probably just adding to the dumbing down of our trade.


Every innovation in the plumbing industry has been blamed for dumbing down the trade. The first time copper was introduced I bet the old journeyman plumber said the same thing and went back to threading his galvanized domestic water pipe


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

OpenSights said:


> Even this new stuff?


Yep... Old.. New.. It doesn't matter...

CPVC is garbage and always will be...


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

plumberkc said:


> My concern is that you're not a real plumber. That may be your job but anybody using CPVC shouldn't be allowed to call themself a plumber.


Good point man! I should tell this imposter I work with that he's not a real plumber. He should have told our boss where he could put his cpvc pipe.

Better yet, if he was a REAL plumber he should have gone over everyones head and did this entire hotel with K copper.


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

89plumbum said:


> Good point man! I should tell this imposter I work with that he's not a real plumber. He should have told our boss where he could put his cpvc pipe.
> 
> Better yet, if he was a REAL plumber he should have gone over everyones head and did this entire hotel with K copper.


Was that a new construction job? Are you guys doing CPVC instead of copper on everything? I really can't tell from the picture if that is insulation or what type of piping is being used here.


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

plumberkc said:


> 89plumbum said:
> 
> 
> > Good point man! I should tell this imposter I work with that he's not a real plumber. He should have told our boss where he could put his cpvc pipe.
> ...


95% CPVC. Installed professionally as humanly possible. I don't think anyone really likes CPVC, especially the foreman in charge of that particular job. But, what are you gonna do?


----------



## FL pipe dope (Dec 3, 2014)

All Plumbing materials have a place. Anyone making a blanket statement stating a particular material is "crap " doesn't have a wide experience base. Only an opinion. Stainless, CU, PVC , CPVC, PEX, poly, black steel, galv steel...all in use somewhere. And for a reason. CU corrodes quickly in some applications. PVC won't handle heat. CPVC excels in chlorine. And chlorinated water. Pex doesn't. But pex is EASY to repipe with. See what I mean? They ALL have a place, as well as a place to stay out of. A real professional evaluates The individual needs of the job.


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

It was a blanket statement and I was ignorant in saying no real plumber would install CPVC. I still hate it and can honestly say I will never install any. You can pry the copper from my cold dead hands.


----------



## Johnny Canuck (Feb 24, 2015)

Redwood said:


> Yep... Old.. New.. It doesn't matter...
> 
> CPVC is garbage and always will be...


Ok I gotta ask. The only cpvc I've run is Aquarise and I had no problems with it and never heard of any problems. 
What is the problem with cpvc that everyone hates?


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Johns_TPS said:


> Ok I gotta ask. The only cpvc I've run is Aquarise and I had no problems with it and never heard of any problems.
> What is the problem with cpvc that everyone hates?


Because if it is not what we are accustomed to seeing, it MUST be bad. Especially if it easier, more efficient, and doesn't cause plumbers to die broke with broken bodies.


----------



## Bayside500 (May 16, 2009)

Johns_TPS said:


> Ok I gotta ask. The only cpvc I've run is Aquarise and I had no problems with it and never heard of any problems.
> What is the problem with cpvc that everyone hates?


i have installed miles of cpvc, the main problem i see is after some time it can become very brittle after installed

i wonder what the future holds for it as far as service work.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Bayside500 said:


> ...i wonder what the future holds for it as far as service work.



Same thing it held when Orangeburg was all the rage.....profitable income.


----------



## Johnny Canuck (Feb 24, 2015)

Bayside500 said:


> i have installed miles of cpvc, the main problem i see is after some time it can become very brittle after installed
> 
> i wonder what the future holds for it as far as service work.


I was told that's the improvement with Aquarise, don't have enough experience with it to know if it's true.
It was nice to work with. Nice straight lines like copper instead of pex spaghetti.


----------



## paultheplumber1 (May 1, 2014)

I use cpvc to dress water softners sometimes to cut the budget vs copper.


----------

